# شونة



## إسكندراني

ما أصل كلمة «شونة» في المناطق الزراعية؟
قد وجدت معناها هنا​


----------



## barkoosh

وجدت مرجعاً يقول إنها قبطية
انظر أيضاً هنا


----------



## إسكندراني

رائع، شكرًا لك


----------



## Jawaher

هذه الكلمة الشونة اذا لم يكن لها اصل في اللغة العربية فالله اعلم هي قبطية وفي المغرب يقال الشون وهو مكان للتخزين والحفظ مخافة ضياع الشيء فيقال حط في شونك  او خبئ في شونك  والقصد منها منطقة الصدر مثل الجيب الداخلي تحت الجلابية عند الرجل او المرأة مثلا محفظة النقوذ او أوراق والفلاحون هم من يحفظون الاشياء في الشون  وكذلك يقصد بالشون في المغرب الحضن ، الطفل في شون امه يعني حضنها


----------

